# gravity honey extractor



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

don't about this extractor but if it worked you would not have to look for it.


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

they sell them at www.greenbeehives.com for $69 for the kits but I know there is a plan to make them someplace. but where?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Find the plans for a centrifugal application of force achieved by rapid rotation. Works well.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

To make an equivalent, just buy a flat rubbermade storage box, and cut a piece of 3/4" plywood a couple inches bigger than the box, then cut a hole through the center of the plywood the same size as the inside of one of your supers. Place some folded cheese cloth or other filter material over the plastic box with the plywood centered on that. place an empty super on that, then set your uncapped frames up-side down in the super, and place another empty super on top for a cover. Then just cover that with a piece of plywood or the plastic lid from the rubbermade box. Best to do this in a very warm place. Expect to wait a long while. Like over night.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never had any luck with gravity extraction. I'm sure things like the kind of honey and the moisture content have a lot to do with it but, in my experience, most of the honey never comes out.


----------



## Cyberman (Aug 23, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> I never had any luck with gravity extraction. I'm sure things like the kind of honey and the moisture content have a lot to do with it but, in my experience, most of the honey never comes out.


It can take up to 4 days or more for the honey to drain from the comb in a gravity extractor. I'm not sure if you were aware of that.


----------



## bobsbasicbees (Feb 18, 2019)

I went to walmart and picked up a Sterilite tupperware with a foam gasket lid. The picked up 2 Bath Towel command strip things to stick inside the box and place the inverted frames on. I'll see if I can find a picture. Just did this for the first time yesterday, so not sure if it's going to work or not.


----------



## bobsbasicbees (Feb 18, 2019)

Used this:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilit...ar-with-Blue-Latches-4-Pack-19344304/52551785

But only bought one of them in store.

And 2 of these:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Command-...5035&wl11=online&wl12=109457900&wl13=&veh=sem

If it doesn't work, I'm really only out the towel racks (since I probably wouldn't use them elsewhere even though I could. The tupperware will be unphased and just used for general storage around my house.

Bob


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> I never had any luck with gravity extraction. I'm sure things like the kind of honey and the moisture content have a lot to do with it but, in my experience, most of the honey never comes out.


Same experience here. The best thing to do, is to use an apple grinder to slice the honeycomb into tiny pieces. Then it drains pretty well, but still a lot of honey will be left in the wax. You can wash this wax and honey mixture with water. And make mead from the resulting drain. 

You better don't crush the honeycombs before pressing or draining them. Crushing causes the honey to stick to the wax, while cutting or dicing the combs helps a lot to drain the honey. Either pressing or draining.


----------

